# biometric passport vs regular passport



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

hello again!
I finally got my social security card with my married name...phew.
so i was going to get my passport filed this weekend, when in doing a bit of research i found someone saying that they had gotten their regular passport, then applied for the spousal visa and then was told she had to get a biometric passport???
Am wondering if anyone has heard about this? I dont want to pay for a passport and then turn around and have to get a different type. 
Also, does the biometric passport cost anything?
Thanks yall!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

peppera-ann- said:


> hello again!
> I finally got my social security card with my married name...phew.
> so i was going to get my passport filed this weekend, when in doing a bit of research i found someone saying that they had gotten their regular passport, then applied for the spousal visa and then was told she had to get a biometric passport???
> Am wondering if anyone has heard about this? I dont want to pay for a passport and then turn around and have to get a different type.
> ...


Have you got the right forum? Don't you want the America forum?


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Joppa said:


> Have you got the right forum? Don't you want the America forum?


um? well i am going to be applying for a uk visa....so yer was trying to see if anyone from usa that is expat in UK knows anything regarding this thread.
thanks...


----------



## deeger (Sep 15, 2009)

The Biometric passport is just the new way they are creating them  It basically has all of your information encrypted in a little microchip which is in the front or back cover of your passport. Once you pass through the customs gate you can hold the passport to a chip reader, which will pull up all of your information thus reducing your wait time...I just applied for mine, so I am well aware of your stress  My understanding of the Biometrics - is part of the Visa process, of which I have yet to experience LOL - I'm marrying my lvoe next month, so once the process begins I will post often!


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

deeger said:


> The Biometric passport is just the new way they are creating them  It basically has all of your information encrypted in a little microchip which is in the front or back cover of your passport. Once you pass through the customs gate you can hold the passport to a chip reader, which will pull up all of your information thus reducing your wait time...I just applied for mine, so I am well aware of your stress  My understanding of the Biometrics - is part of the Visa process, of which I have yet to experience LOL - I'm marrying my lvoe next month, so once the process begins I will post often!


congrats!!!! its our 1 year anniversary today! i cant wait to get to the uk!!!!
i havent started the visa process yet...but yes please!!! any information you can post on your process with help me!!! thank you
:juggle:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi again! How have you been?

As long as you're talking about getting your US passport, they're issuing all biometric passports these days, AFAIK. Not sure what they'll do if you're just talking about changing your name on your passport, but it goes by the date your passport was issued whether you need to have the biometric one or not.

If you go to renew your passport, you'll get a biometric one - and it will cost you something like $90 I think it is now.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Hi again! How have you been?
> 
> As long as you're talking about getting your US passport, they're issuing all biometric passports these days, AFAIK. Not sure what they'll do if you're just talking about changing your name on your passport, but it goes by the date your passport was issued whether you need to have the biometric one or not.
> 
> ...


see bev!! you are awesome. ok so (and no i dont even have a passport) when i go get a passport next week, i will just get what everyone else gets and it will be a biometric one...however...i havent done my biometrics yet because i havent even started the visa yet??oh..am utterly confused now!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

From what I understand, you can put in your application for a passport at most local post offices. If it makes you feel better, just ask them when you get the forms to confirm that you'll be getting a biometric passport.

I renewed my passport a couple of years ago and didn't have to do anything unusual for it. It came back with one of those little RFID chips in it, which is, I think, the main thing about the "biometric" passport. 

It might cost a little extra to process your passport application through the post office, but it's probably worth it for the convenience. This is the official information from the State Department: Passport Home

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

yes mam i will be going through the post office! thanks again darlin!
xoxoxo
pepper ann


----------



## fingerprint007 (Jul 27, 2010)

A biometric passport, also known as an e-passport or ePassport, is a combined paper and electronic passport (hence the e-, as in e-mail) that contains biometric information that can be used to authenticate the identity of travelers. It uses contactless smart card technology, including a microprocessor chip (computer chip) and antenna (for both power to the chip and communication) embedded in the front or back cover, or center page, of the passport.


----------

